# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal 4.25 Pyraminx Average



## the super cuber (Dec 24, 2014)

(9.06),4.38,(3.22),4.61,3.75 = 4.25 average. Really happy with this average, my first NR for Pyraminx.the 3.22 was also my official pb pyraminx single 
Hope to sub 4 soon


----------



## giorgi (Dec 24, 2014)

GJ! you have improved quite a lot from start of the year you only had 12.72 average and now you are reaching sub 4


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 24, 2014)

nice!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 25, 2014)

giorgi said:


> GJ! you have improved quite a lot from start of the year you only had 12.72 average and now you are reaching sub 4



Thanks!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



thanks!


----------

